
Regarding your stupid complaint (2011) - mrleiter
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2011/02/regarding-your-stupid-complaint.html
======
dcminter
Reminiscent of the Private Eye (a satirical British magazine) riposte to one
of the many legal threats they received:
[http://www.lettersofnote.com/2013/08/arkell-v-
pressdram.html...](http://www.lettersofnote.com/2013/08/arkell-v-
pressdram.html?m=1)

~~~
tim333
Which is a little reminiscent of The Onion (a satirical US website) riposte to
a legal threat they received from one Michael Cohen
[https://www.theonion.com/the-onion-has-finally-read-
michael-...](https://www.theonion.com/the-onion-has-finally-read-michael-
cohen-s-2013-email-1826197533) though they took a different approach.

------
toss1
Fun response there!

Similarly, when then Gov. Meldrim Thomson of NH wrote to the federal govt
requesting nuclear weapons for the New Hampshire State National Guard, there
was apparently a bit of a quandary of how to reply. They eventually settled on
a similar approach of noting that someone had gotten a hold of his stationery
and that he should implement better security.

Sorry to be vague on the details, I couldn't find the letters in a quick
search -- if anyone can find a link, it's definitely a funny read (considering
it all ended well).

Edit: here's one link to a newspaper referencing it, which gives us a date
before 7-June-1975:

[https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1499&dat=19750607&id=...](https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1499&dat=19750607&id=ih8qAAAAIBAJ&sjid=AykEAAAAIBAJ&pg=1577,3829593)

~~~
perl4ever
The letter and response may be apocryphal. I think he made some statements at
a conference that were publicized and then he "clarified" that he was looking
to have the Guard trained on the latest equipment including offensive and
defensive nuclear related systems, but he did not want them to actually
stockpile and control nuclear weapons.

One reason it may be in the popular consciousness is because Stephen King
mentioned the episode in The Dead Zone.

~~~
toss1
That's possible, tho' I distinctly recall reading scanned copies of both
outgoing and reply letters. It's frustrating that I can't find them now. At
the time I read them, I had no doubt that that they were real scans of actual
documents, but I didn't do any hard skeptical verification either.

------
lloydde
[https://www.cleveland.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2011/01/cl...](https://www.cleveland.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2011/01/cleveland_browns_lawyers_smart.html)
article seems to confirm the authenticity with interviews with both lawyers.

------
hodgesrm
That's a wonderful response. It would be grossly negligent to pass over this
opportunity to mention the Marx Brothers' legendary response to Warner
Brothers concerning use of the name Casablanca:
[http://www.lettersofnote.com/2011/02/i-had-no-idea-that-
city...](http://www.lettersofnote.com/2011/02/i-had-no-idea-that-city-of-
casablanca.html)

